# Feederrute zum Matchangeln



## Potti87 (16. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute,

hab ne Feederrute von Spro mit der Bezeichnung MH ( was bedeutet MH ???) und ner Länge von 3,60m

nu meine Frage

aus Kostengründen würde ich sie auch gerne zum Matchangeln benutzen, macht es Sinn oder ist es besser sich ne richtige Matchrute zuzulegen

grüße von Potti87


----------



## Marco 82 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*

Hallo,

MH heißt medium heavy, also mittelschwer, das gibt so ungefähr an wie stark die Rute ist.

Du kannst die Feederrute auch als Matchrute "missbrauchen", kannst dir ja ausprobieren ob du die Zitterspitze lieber dran lässt oder abmachst.
Und wenn du mal ein paar Euros übrig hast kannst du dir immer noch eine Matchrute holen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*

Man kann damit wohl auch Posen einigermassen auswerfen aber ich würde eine von den Wechselspitzen opfern und um mind. die Hälfte Kürzen.
Dann einen neuen Spitzring drauf und schon haste eine homogenere Aktion und die Spitze schlabbert nicht so beim Werfen als wenn du die Spitzen original verwendest.#h


----------



## Marco 82 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*

Ohne dem Professor zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber die Spitze zu kürzen würde ich erstmal lassen.
Probiers erstmal mit Orginalspitze, dann ohne Zitterspitze, wenn das beides unbefriedigende Ergebnisse bringt, kannst du immer noch schnibbeln, die Rutenaktion kannst du damit sowieso nicht wirklich beeinflussen.
Ein Kompromis bleibt es aber in jedem Fall.
Übrigens sind die Feederspitzen gar nicht so schlabberig, von den ganz feinen einmal abgesehen. Dann gibt es noch Unterschiede zwischen Carbon.- und Glasfaserspitzen, letztere sind bei gleicher Stärke weicher.

Probiers einfach aus, als Übergangslösung geht das schon.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*

Wenn er nur eine Spitze hat, dann nicht.
Nur wenn er mehrere hat. Leichte Posen mit so vielen kleinen Ringen zu werfen ist schwierig.#h


----------



## Potti87 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*

hab mir letztes mal im Laden ne Matchrute angeguckt
die hatte weitaus mehr Ringe und grade die Spitzenringe waren erheblich kleiner als die von der Feederrute

und Spitzen waren drei dabei
eine hab ich schon umfunktioniert, also gekürzt um 10cm kleines gewinde ran wegen ner Schwingspitze

problem is das bei uns, beim hegefischen keine Winkelpicker und keine Feederangelei erlaubt ist ( was ich persönlich sehr schade finde)

die meisten bei uns angeln mit ner Stippe, aber meistens stehen die größeren Fische etwas abseits vom gedrängel der Kleinfische am futterplatz, oder lieg ich da falsch?

und da dacht ick mir das wenn man etwas weiter draussen angelt evtl. chancen auf die etwas größeren hat


----------



## Marco 82 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*

Was die Beringung angeht, also Anzahl und Größe, nehmen die Match.- und die Feederrute sich meißtens nicht viel.
Ich glaube, was der Professor sagen wollte ist, dass die Kombination aus sehr weicher Spitze und vielen kleinen Ringen ungünstig für das Wurfverhalten ist und das kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen, aber ich kann dir auch sagen, dass es geht, nur eben nicht so genau un weit wie mit einer Matchrute.

Und was die Standorte der Fische in deinem Gewässer angeht, kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, so allgemeine Aussagen sind schwierig, orientiere dich doch an den anderen, oder probiere was neues, ist riskannt, könnte dich aber auch nachvorne bringen.

Bei unserm Hegefischen ist übrigens auch keine Grundangelei erlaubt, ist leider nicht zu ändern.


----------



## Potti87 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*

ist die methode zu Fängig oder gibts nen anderen Grund dafür?

und wegen Standort der Fische mein ick direckt den Anfutterplatz


----------



## Marco 82 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*

Den Grund kenne ich leider auch nicht, ich hatte einmal auf einer Versammlung vorgeschlagen die Feederrute zum Hegefischen zuzulassen, es wurde per Handzeichen abgestimmt, leider mehrheitlich dagegen, ich habe dann auch nicht weiter nachgefragt, welche Gründe jeder einzelne für seine Enscheidung hatte.
Das ist im Grunde eine vereinsinterne Sache, mach doch mal den Vorschlag bei dir im Verein, vielleicht findet sich ja eine Mehrheit dafür.

Und das "die Großen" weiter draußen stehen, oder sich grundsätzlich abseits vom Futterplatz aufhalten, kann ich so allgemein nicht bestätigen.
Meißtens sind erst die Kleinen am Platz und später kommen dann die Großen, manchmal kommt aber auch garkein Fisch an meinem platz vorbei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, alles schon erlebt.

Wie gesagt musst du dir ausprobieren, vielleicht auch etwas riskieren, oder auf Nummer sicher gehen und es so machen wie die anderen, deine Entscheidung.
Würde ich eine Universallösung kennen, wäre ich jedes Jahr Erster und ich würde sie dir auch verraten, nur kenne ich die eben nicht.


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*



Potti87 schrieb:


> ist die methode zu Fängig oder gibts nen anderen Grund dafür?



Man übernimmt hier einfach die Regeln für die internationalen Wettkämpfe. Da ist nur das Fischen mit der Pose erlaubt. Ist halt so, schafft aber eine gewisse Gleichheit der Mittel. Im Gegenzug gibts ja reinrassige Feeder-/Grundangelwettbewerbe.


----------



## Dunraven (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*

Bei uns ist alles erlaubt, Feeder, Pose, Raubfisch, ect. Der Nachteil ist das gerade die Jugend es schwer hat wenn es auswärts geht und dann ist eben das normale Regelwerk im Einsatz, und das sagt tragende Pose. Nicht überbleit, teils nur max. 10% des Bleis auf dem Boden.

Aber zum Thema, die Feederspitzen haben meist größere Ringe als Matchruten. Klar kann man die auch für Posen nehmen, nur mal ehrlich, eine mittlere Feederrute, die hat ein Wurfgewicht von 80-100g. Glaubst Du echt damit kannst Du dann Posen von 4-5g gut werfen? Dazu ist Deine Feederrute sehr kurz, für eine Posenrute erst recht.


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*

Die Länge ist relativ. Zumal es ja sehr deutliche Unterschiede beim Feedern und Matchen gibt, was Engländer und den Rest von Europa betrifft. Schließlich kann man Ströme, wie den Rhein, ja auch nicht mit einem mittelenglischen Flüsschen vergleichen. 12' sind aber hüben, wie drüben eine sehr brauchbare Länge.


----------



## Potti87 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*

denn doch wohl eher ne reine matchrute

die die ich mir angeschaut habe war bei 60,-€ 4,20m 3tlg
aber die Ringe waren so komisch zur Spitze hin verdreht, wie ne Spirale

oder welche könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen


----------



## Marco 82 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*

Also ich würde erstmal versuchen mit der Feederrute zu werfen, wenn du einen schweren Waggler benutzt müsstest du trotzdem ganz ordentliche Wurfweiten erreichen.
Natürlich wäre auch das nur ein Kompromis, wie Dunraven schon schrieb, sind die MH-Feederruten für ein WG um die 100g ausgelegt, dem entsprechend schlecht oder garnicht lädt sich der Blank auf,
wenn du eine leichte Posenmontage wirfst, dass wiederum macht sich beim Wurfverhalten bemerkbar.

Wenn du die Möglichkeit bzw. das Geld hast, dir eine Matchrute zu kaufen, umso besser.
Dann brauchst du nur noch überlegen für welchen Einsatzbereich du die Rute hauptsächlich verwenden willst und danach kannst du dann Länge, Aktion und Wurfgewicht der Matchrute bestimmen.
Zu dem Thema findest du sicher reichlich Infos im www., oder du fragst deinen Händler.

Zu den komisch, zur Spitze hin verdrehten Ringen fällt mir im Augenblick nichts ein, frag doch mal den Händler, was es damit auf sich hat.
Was heißt "wie eine Spirale" ? Die Ringe müssen doch in einer Flucht angeordnet sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*

Verdreht?|bigeyes|kopfkrat

Was war das für eine?

Wenns auch günstig sein darf, nimm die Yad Black Wood. Die wurde hier schon öfter empfohlen. Sensitivfischer z.B. hat die und ist zufrieden.#h


----------



## Potti87 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*

mit verdreht meinte ich, das bei den meisten Ruten im preissegment von 50-130,-€, die ich mir angeschaut habe, die Ringe (grade im Bereich der Spitze) nicht sauber in Reihe gewickelt sind

mein Händler deckt so ziemlich die Sparte von Behr (günstiger) bis Browning (hochwertiger) ab


----------



## Doc Plato (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*



Potti87 schrieb:


> mit verdreht meinte ich, *das bei den meisten Ruten im preissegment von 50-130,-€, die ich mir angeschaut habe, die Ringe (grade im Bereich der Spitze) nicht sauber in Reihe gewickelt sind*
> 
> mein Händler deckt so ziemlich die Sparte von Behr (günstiger) bis Browning (hochwertiger) ab




Verkloppt der Händler B-Ware? ;+


----------



## Potti87 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*

hm, wenn ja wärs ganz schön dreist|kopfkrat


----------



## Doc Plato (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*

Ja, das wäre extrem dreist! 
Nicht in einer Linie gebundene Rutenringe sind ein Unding und gehören nicht in die Auslage eines Fachgeschäftes, sondern in den Müll! 
Wenn der Händler das Zeugs mit den Mängeln wissentlich verkloppt, in der Hoffnung das irgend ein Depp dat auch noch kauft, gehört das in die Sparte "Der kleine Wirtschaftskriminelle" und der Händler gehört unter die Tapete geklebt! 
Du kaufst Dir ja auch keine neue E-Gitarre wo die Potis nicht funktionieren.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenns auch günstig sein darf, nimm die Yad Black Wood. Die wurde hier schon öfter empfohlen. Sensitivfischer z.B. hat die und ist zufrieden.



Üsch hab die auch & bin es ebenso!


----------



## SenorKnife (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*

Ich habe ne YAD BlackWood als Spinrute in 2,70m Länge un d mit nem WG von 30-60g mit der ich höchst zufrieden bin...

Um noch mal auf die Geschichte "Feederrute als Matchrute" einzugehen: Die Geschichte der Sportangelei führt uns zurück nach Großbritanien wo sich dieser Sport entwickelt hat. Zu Beginn gab es Ruten, mit denen es möglich war Avon-Posen aber auch Waggler(in den Anfängen Stachelschweinposen) weit auszuwerfen. Diese Ruten waren lang und flexibel, um beim Wurf die nötige Spannung in den Blank zu bekommen. Aufgrund ihrer Flexibilität war es möglich beim Grundangeln eine Bisserkennung über die Rutenspitze möglich zu machen. Und siehe da die Feederrute war geboren.
Dies ist zwar sehr simpel erklärt, macht aber deutlich, dass es zunächst keine unterschiede zwischen beiden Rutenarten gibt. Auch heute noch sind sich beide Ruten sehr sehr ähnlich, so dass es (in den meisten Fällen) möglich ist eine Feederrute als Matchrute zu benutzen. Leichte Feederruten würde ich zwar bevorzugen, jedoch würde ich auch die MH-Rute mal antesten...
Weiterhin ist es totaler Quatsch, eine Spitze einzukürzen, da das Wurfgewicht nicht von der Zitterspitze abhängt, sondern vom Blank der Rute (weit verbreitet ist die Meinung das die Unzen-Angabe (oz) auf den Spitzen auf das WG zurückzuführen ist). Im Gegenteil: die hohe Stabilität des Wurfes beim Feederfischen ist dadurch gegeben, dass die Spitze optimal auf den Blank abgestimmt ist. Vom Werk aus sorgen also die mitgelieferten Spitzen dafür, dass die Rute optimal austariert ist.
Auch die Beringung der Spitze einer Feederrute ähnelt einer Matchruten-Spitze sehr, wobei der Ringdurchmesser deZitterspitzen eher größer als kleiner ist, besonders seit vermehrt mit geflochtenen Schnüren und angeknoteten Schlagschnüren gefischt wird.
Eine MediumHeavy-Rute sollte sich also hervorragend eignen um mittlere bis schwere Waggler an den gewünschten Platz zu bringen.

Schönen Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Marco 82 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*



SenorKnife schrieb:


> Eine MediumHeavy-Rute sollte sich also hervorragend eignen um mittlere bis schwere Waggler an den gewünschten Platz zu bringen.



Da habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht, ich habe meine Feederrute (allerdings im heavy-Bereich anzusiedeln, semiparabol. Aktion) auch schon als Posenrute missbraucht, mit folgendem Ergebnis:

1. Der Blank lädt sich nicht auf, verhält sich besenstielartig, was eine geringe Wurfweite zur Folge hat.

2. Die Zitterspitze wippt stark beim werfen, dass wiederum bremst die Schnur zusätzlich und beeinträchtigt die Wurfgenauigkeit.

Das Verwenden von möglichst schweren Posen/Wagglern und einer möglichst starken Spitze würde ich als Vorrausetzung sehen, um überhaupt einigermaßen akzeptable Wurfergebnisse zu erziehlen.

Daher würde ich die Eigungnug einer mittelschweren Feederute, mit einem  optimalen WG von  80-100g, zur Posenrute keinesfalls als "hervorragend" bezeichnen,  sondern eher als Notlösung, entgegen allen äußerlichen Änlichkeiten zu einer Match/Floatrute.

Gruß Marco


----------



## SenorKnife (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*

Ich habe mit meiner Aussage versucht zu verdeutlichen, wie nahe verwandt beide Rutentypen sind. Natürlich müssen die verwendeten "Wurfgeschosse" an das Rutengewicht angepasst werden. Wenn ich mit meiner leichten Feederrute oder mit dem Winkle Picker eine entsprechenden Waggler auswerfe, habe ich noch nie Probleme gehabt...
Dass sich die HeavyFeederRute, die keine Probleme mit 200g und mehr hat, bei leichteren Wurfgewichten wie ein Stock verhält, ist mir auch klar. Wäre das gleiche wie mit einem zu leichten Futterkorb.

Trotz der möglichen Eignung einer Feederrute zum Waggler-angeln, bevorzuge auch ich eine spezielle Matchrute. Am liebsten eine 4,20m Rute. Nur mit der geeigneten Matchrute kann man seine Köder an möglichst feinem Schwimmer präsentieren und sie dennoch auf Weite bringen. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, die Schnur ist fein genug...


----------



## Marco 82 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*

Naja, es kann schon sein das die Feederrute "Avon-Gene" in sich trägt, das nutzt aber dem TE aber nichts, denn de facto hat er eine Feederrute mit 80-100g WG und das ist letzendlich nichts anderes, als eine lupenreine Grundrute, die für das Posenanglen nun wirklich sonderlich tauglich ist. Und  selbst mit dem schwersten Waggler kommt nicht mal ansatzweise an das erforderliche WG heran. 
Aber letzendlich muss der TE das für sich ausprobieren, denn "Grau ist alle Theorie" und sicherlich tut es die Rute ja auch erstmal, bis er sich für eine Matchrute entschieden hat.

Gruß Marco


----------



## SenorKnife (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*

Prinzipiell hast Du ja Recht. Heutzutage ist und bleibt eine lupenreine Matchrute/Floatrute die erste Wahl zum Posenfischen.
Aber nur noch mal um das klar zu stellen: Bei den beisten Feederruten sind keine Wurfgewichte angegeben. Bei den meisten Spro-Feederruten mit einer Länge von 3,60m liegt das WG unter 80g, was meine Aussage berechtigt...#h


----------



## Potti87 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*

so, hab mir jetz eine Matchrute gekauft und zwar die 
"Sänger Spirit MP-1 Match", kennt die jemand? 
ich hätts vorm kauf fragen sollen aber sie macht einen guten Eindruck


----------



## Marco 82 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*

Nein, ich kenne die Rute nicht. Aber hast du mal versucht deiner Feederrute zu werfen?
Wenn du die beiden mal vergleichst, wirst du feststellen, dass die Matchrute um Längen besser wirft und mehr Spaß im Drill wird sie auch machen.
Und wenn du im nachhinein noch Infos zur Rute möchtest, müsstest du die Länge mit angeben, oder gibts die Rute nur in einer? 
Da du sie aber schon hast, kannst du sie ja auch selbst ausprobieren.

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß damit.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Potti87 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*

danke|supergri

sobald der See ofen ist probiere ich sie auf jeden Fall aus#6

länge is 3,60m


----------



## Potti87 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*

Achso und wegen der Feederrute

werfen ging mit ner 5 gr. Montage mehr als besch...en, ähm bescheiden mein ich

vielen Dank für eure Tipps und Ratschläge, habt mir bei der Entscheidung echt geholfen:vik:


----------



## Potti87 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*

könnte man ja fast drauß schließen, das fast jede Rute eigentlich für den Entwickelten Bereich funktioniert

is aber wahrscheinlich ein anderes Thema

danke nochmal für eure Hilfe#6

denke mal Thread kann geschlossen werden


----------



## Dunraven (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*

Kann man nicht.
Mit einer leichten Feeder kannst Du sicher schwere Waggler brauchbar werfen. Genau wie eine Seatrout Rute auch eine super Grundrute auf Zander oder eine schöne lange Spinnrute abgibt. Die Mode für jede Fischart und Methode eine eigene Rute raus zu bringen ist eben etwas übertrieben. 

Aber klar ist es fast immer besser wenn eine Rute auf eine Methode angepasst ist als wenn sie für eine andere angepasst ist.


----------



## SenorKnife (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Kann man nicht.
> Mit einer leichten Feeder kannst Du sicher schwere Waggler brauchbar werfen. Genau wie eine Seatrout Rute auch eine super Grundrute auf Zander oder eine schöne lange Spinnrute abgibt. Die Mode für jede Fischart und Methode eine eigene Rute raus zu bringen ist eben etwas übertrieben.


 
Genau so sehe ich das auch. Ich bin auch kein Freund dieser strengen Einteilung der Ruten nach den zu fangenden Zielfischen oder nach den Fangmethoden.
Dass die beschriebene Rute (MH-Feeder) keine 5 gramm Waggler wirft ist doch verständlich.


----------



## Dunraven (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*

Meine Lieblingsrute mit Köfi auf Aal ist eine schwere Feederrute die ich auch mit Köfi auf Zander nutze. Die finde ich perfekt für beides, das sagt es ja schon gut.

Aber in dem Fall hier war ich auch einer der sagte blos nicht, denn Matchrute und MH Feeder sind zu weit auseinander wenn es nicht gerade richtig schwere Waggler sind. Wieviele Matchruten haben schon ein WG von 80-100g.


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*

Da für die meisten die Definition gilt:

Matchangeln = Angeln mit Wagglern = Angeln mit der Pose
, egal wie...
habe ich mich zu dem Thema auch nicht geäußert, denn man könnte ja auch mit Brandungsruten stippen.


----------



## totti25 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*

servus,
ich habe mir damals diese frage auch gestellt und habe mir eine float rute gekauft zusätzlich an meine feeder und ich  muss sagen ich bin super zufrieden in beide bereiche


----------



## Potti87 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Feederrute zum Matchangeln*

son scheiß, wir ham immer noch festes Wasser, konntse noch nich testen, 
dieses scheiß kribbeln in den Händen|supergri


----------

